# Ruffidawg Call dvd



## Cimamere (Mar 24, 2010)

I purchased the Ruffidawg call late January. The dvd does not play correctly and I am wondering if anyone can tell me if the second half is important. I have contacted Predator Quest (3) three times by email and they have ignored all three. Seems to me they could provide better after market service, but maybe their time is consumed with sales. I was able to understand the mouse, dog and rabbit calls. What else is on the dvd? Thanx..Mark in Canada


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know ,, alittle hard to swallow pay close to $30.00 per call and no response back from them... Boy, Les Johnson what gives??? Just use call like any other and have fun playing around with the tones and pitches.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Mike has it right


----------



## titansfan2104 (Mar 26, 2011)

nothing of importance.. its mostly just him talking and a couple hunts. the video is short and only one section he talks about instruction on using calls


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Titansfan !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

titansfan2104 said:


> nothing of importance.. its mostly just him talking and a couple hunts. the video is short and only one section he talks about instruction on using calls


Welcome to the forum titansfan.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! I would just have fun playing around with your new call. Just sounds like to me I wouldn't buy another one.


----------

